# Horrible Kings Mountain NC Chipper Accident



## Bigstumps (Dec 8, 2015)

Prayers for young man who lost his life 1st day on the job! Never a better time than today to stress safety and training to everyone involved in this profession! I have witnessed way too many potentially dangerous habits in this industry - it is up to us to stress safe practices.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article48655150.html

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article48655150.html


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 9, 2015)

http://abc7.com/news/19-year-old-man-killed-after-falling-into-a-wood-chipper/1116006/


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 11, 2015)

According to this article it was a Vermeer BC1500

http://dripline.net/19-year-old-man-pulled-wood-chipper/


----------



## mes261 (Dec 14, 2015)

Someone should have been with him if it was his first day on the job... Sad.. I couldn't imagine!


----------



## MiTreeGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

Same name, almost same age, and same chipper. Hits really close to home. shoulda been avoided. RIP


----------

